# Danny MacAskill killing it



## faceplant (May 12, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o*


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2009)

I would make fun of you for reposting this, but I already posted it after someone else threw it in another thread. ;-) He is indeed killing it.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/54285-bike-porn.html


----------



## JD (May 12, 2009)

Can't get enough of that.  180 to backwards manual!  180 to backwards NOSE manual!
15 foot drop to flat!  Most impressive shit I've seen on a bike.  Smooth and powerful.


----------



## faceplant (May 12, 2009)

i searched for it before posting but nothing came up-  looked thru the threads too -didnt see it

buddy sent it to me- thought it was cool

sorry bout that


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2009)

faceplant said:


> i searched for it before posting but nothing came up-  looked thru the threads too -didnt see it
> 
> buddy sent it to me- thought it was cool
> 
> sorry bout that



no appologizes needed.  read the thread below and laugh at me.  i think my post is #19...

http://forums.alpinezone.com/49382-crazy-bike-video.html


----------



## bvibert (May 13, 2009)

Continue the discussion in the existing thread, as Grassi pointed out above:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/54285-bike-porn.html


----------

